# Turkey season



## Tree Feller (Apr 12, 2013)

Turkey season opens here tomorrow morning!!! I've been hearing a couple of gobblers on a ridge for the past week!! So hopefully they will be there in the morning! I'm taking my friend that has never killed a bird so I hope they come in. Maybe we can get a double:msp_w00t:


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good luck. I saw a ton of turkeys last month in New York, but I've only spotted one down here in MD on public land, and the hunter to turkey ratio there is probably 100:1...


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 290467
View attachment 290468



Turn out to be the best opening day I've had! Got my buddy his first turkey then these other two came in and I thought they were far enough apart but when i shot they both hit the ground! Bitter sweet that the opening day is also the end of your season, we can only kill two a year here. Oh well I guess I can go call for my buddies!


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like you guys had some luck!

How long's the season down there?


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 16, 2013)

Matt59 said:


> Looks like you guys had some luck!
> 
> How long's the season down there?




It goes out May 5th. So about a month.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 17, 2013)

Tree Feller said:


> View attachment 290467
> View attachment 290468
> 
> 
> ...



Got me fired up with them pics. congratulations Heard 1 gobblin this morning when i went out to burn brush,couldnt resist,had to check him out.our season doesn't start till 4/27. was i surprised


View attachment 290911

6 jakes total but only 4 got close enough for a pic.used a couple yelps and some purrs,they came right in.


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 18, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> Got me fired up with them pics. congratulations Heard 1 gobblin this morning when i went out to burn brush,couldnt resist,had to check him out.our season doesn't start till 4/27. was i surprised
> 
> 
> View attachment 290911
> ...




Well good luck! I cant kill anymore so i think i'm going to tag along with one of my buddies Saturday morning and maybe call for him. I have as much fun calling one in for someone else than if i kill one! Looks like you should have a good opening morning if they don't get hend up befor season comes in.


----------



## craddock (Apr 26, 2013)

here are a few pictures that I took yesterday out of my pole building. Sorry the last one is blurry.View attachment 292464
View attachment 292465
View attachment 292466
I have been watching them for a couple of weeks now and season is in now so I might just have to take care of business now. The first picture I took my phone and put it up against the spotting scope and I thought that it came out pretty good.


----------

